# Your Horse Ghost Stories.



## geegee1959 (27 October 2012)

With Halloween almost here,i was wondering if anyone has any Ghost stories to share Horsey or other?


----------



## flirtygerty (27 October 2012)

As I seem to attract ghosts I have plenty of stories.
years ago I had a ghost cat in my bedroom, I would feel it walk up the bed and curl up behind my knees, the only difference between this cat and my live one was the lack of bodyheat.
Last yard I was on was haunted, in one of my stables I used to get such an urge to cry, it was an overwhelming sense of sadness, the horse stabled there went peculiar, going headshy and jumpy while in there, turns out that someone hung himself in there, the cottage there was also haunted, so much so I got a priest out, never been so glad to pack up and leave


----------



## charliehands (27 October 2012)

i was the last one up the yard last winter and someone (thing!) said hello to me, so i looked out the stable and no one was there so i walked round the yard to see if anyone had come back up but no one had. I've never finished my mucking out so fast!


----------



## Polos Mum (27 October 2012)

Mine's a bit long but you did ask.  A good few years ago I was working in South Africa taking out horse safari's, 20 or so horses which when not ridden were turned out on the reserve (22,500 acres!), they always came back for food at night.  One day they had to put one of the very old mares down (middle of no where so gun it was), they took her body to the opposite end of the reserve (via the outside roads not through the reserve) (almost a day's ride and somewhere we never went) so the wildlife would dispose of it (ultimate recycling).  All very sad for us.  The next day horses turned out as usual, got to early evening - no sign of them, we started looking for them (I'd been there months and they'd never not come back).  Got a message for others on the reserve that they were all down by where the body was !!!! 
They must have raced there as soon as we let them out (they never normally went that far).  We drove down there and tried to lead, ride them back but it was getting very dark and lions etc on the reserve so not the place to be at night. We got most back eventually but two stayed out all night (very tense for us waiting for daylight).  It was all very spooky, how did they know where she was? (they'd travelled her outside the fence so not smell), why did they go down there knowing they wouldn't get back in one day (all the days after that night they went back to their normal routine). 
It sounds farfetched but it really did happen, I'm an accountant and don't believe in any of that kind of stuff but I know what I witnessed!


----------



## Tilda (27 October 2012)

My friend and I went back to the yard after a day out at about 7pm in the evening. Our horses stables were at the opposite end of the barn to where we had parked so after saying hello to them we had to walk back through half the barn after turning the light off. As we were walking I  thought I heard a man's voice say 'hello'! I thought I was hearing things when my friend said 'did you hear that?'! Well we ran back and put the light on and then went round the yard checking each stable and all our storage bays shouting 'hello is anyone there'. Our yard is on a working farm so could have been a farm hand. Well nothing. When happy there was no one there we turned the light off again and ran out of the yard! 

I mentioned it to the yard manager and she said her daughter was convinced the yard was haunted so we could well have heard a ghost! I try very hard not to be last on the yard and when I am I park my car at the end (not really supposed to) right next to the light switch!


----------



## Tilda (27 October 2012)

Charliehands our stories are practically the same you're not in northamptonshire are you?


----------



## tallyho! (27 October 2012)

I have on now!!!! I never did before....

This summer my friends old dressage horse sadly passed away from colic. Very sad. I was out riding on an adjacent field. As I cantered past I saw three horses looking at us from her field. When I got back I said to a lady on my yard who also knows my friend that her three horses all look well. She said "three!?" and i gasped. so I explained what I saw. I had completely forgotten he'd gone and I had seen his ghost! The hairs on my neck stood right on end!


----------



## HeatherAnn (27 October 2012)

Oooooh I love ghost stories! I don't have any so I'm just going to sit here and be scared by all of these!


----------



## oldhat (27 October 2012)

When I lost my beautiful horse 18 years ago I was sitting in the living room feeling in total despair when I feel a breeze and a nudge - I swear it was my Donna-pie telling me not to be sad, sounds daft but I had an immediate sense of relief and burst into tears of joy!! I recounted this to a lady on a horse website who was asking if we believed they were still around-she had just lost her horse -we have been in touch ever since! Her family even came over from america to visit! I am finding these stories creepy and miving!! But then I am a soppyhead!!


----------



## oldhat (27 October 2012)

That is creepy and moving!!


----------



## Dizzydancer (27 October 2012)

When riding my pony in the woods where used to keep him all other horses were fenced in the hollow of woods so i could ride without being followed. I was trotting along through the trees when about 200yds ahead i saw one of old horses trotting across my path. 
Horse had been pts and buried in the woods about 3months before from old age. It was lovely made me happy to know horse was ok. My pony even called to her. 
A few dogs were buried there too and people often saw them running through woods and would come tell us in yard our dogs were loose.


----------



## Pie's mum (27 October 2012)

There used to be 2 black cobby types on my old yard. One of them sadly passed away at the vet hospital in Bristol. A few months later I went to bring Pie in, noticed black cob off to my left, then realised there was another over in the far side of the field. Looked back and the first one was gone..... Shadow? Trick of the light or my mind? Or had she popped in to visit? I don't know but I said hello to her just in case!


----------



## Hexx (27 October 2012)

Oooh yes!  We had 4 ghosts at the riding school I rode/worked at. 

In the cottage on the main yard, there was a dalmation dog - quite a few people used to see it, it tended to appear in the middle of a room then walk out and disappear.

There was also a man that I saw.  I was going up the stairs to the loo, and wasn't really watching where I was going.  I saw a pair of feet on the top step, and as I looked up to see who it was - there was no one there.  That was scary, particularly as a couple of other people saw it too.

There was also a man who used to sit at the top of the stairs to the flat, you could smell his pipesmoke - it was supposed to be Charlie's brother , who apparently died while the flat was being built - Charlie was the old man handyman.

There was also a poltergeist at the Drop Cottage - doors and windows would open/close for no reason, the electric rings would be turned on and off, particularly when you were cooking - you couldn't leave baked beans on the hob as they would get cremated!

I also saw the ghost of my dog Scrappy, shortly after he died, he just walked by me and looked at me with his tail wagging - I like to think he was saying a final goodbye.

My Dad also saw a ghost at a hotel in Broadway - when he turned the lights off in the bedroom, he could hear the russtle of skirts, when he put the light on, there was nothing there, but when he turned it off again, he could clearly see a lady sillhouetted in the corner with a large skirt on - it freaked him out so much he slept with the light on all night!


----------



## spottydottypony (27 October 2012)

My horse was PTS in june this year due to joint problems. I had had him from 9 months old and he was 9 years old. I was devastated on the day he went, cried my self to sleep that night. When i woke in the morning just for a second i could smell him on my pillow, then it was gone. Im sure he came to say good bye to me.


----------



## Jaycee (27 October 2012)

Not really a ghost story but..........a couple of Christmas Eve's ago all my family had gone up to see to the horses early evening, by the time the horses were done and eating their feeds it had got dark, one of those lovely cold nights, no wind, no moon but millions of stars. We were sat on the railings waiting for them to finish up eating and I swear to god we all heard sleigh bells!  The yard was in the middle of nowhere at the end of a long track, no near neighbours, no roads, nothing! Sent shivers down my spine!


----------



## alext (27 October 2012)

My boy visted me for three nights after his passing. The first night I was awakened by a small tinkling bell I had everyone up in the house searching for it ! Later we realised it must of been the curb chain on his bridle which was hanging in my room. 
The second night I was again awakened by a fly buzzing and landing in my cheek ( didn't think much to it till I went to brush it off and realised it was cold and December )
The third night I slept through but my then bf witnessed the last rossette we won fall off the shelf!!
I'm sure he often vists me in my dreams , we often go for rides and when I wake I feel like I've spent time with him it's very strange but nice at the same time.


----------



## Gingersmum (27 October 2012)

Jaycee said:



			Not really a ghost story but..........a couple of Christmas Eve's ago all my family had gone up to see to the horses early evening, by the time the horses were done and eating their feeds it had got dark, one of those lovely cold nights, no wind, no moon but millions of stars. We were sat on the railings waiting for them to finish up eating and *I swear to god we all heard sleigh bells! * The yard was in the middle of nowhere at the end of a long track, no near neighbours, no roads, nothing! Sent shivers down my spine!
		
Click to expand...

Lol ! too much mulled wine !!

Here's my story  . . .

A friend and I were going to a hunter trial and we ended up lost on a country lane. We pulled over in the lorry to think and an old lady in tweeds came over to the lorry window and said 'oh are you looking for the the hunter trials at x x x ?' we said we were, so she said said 'follow me along the lane and eventually I will turn left and you need to go straight on.' 'Brill !' we said and followed her in her bright red car, then she turned left and we went straight on, we looked down this left lane to wave and thank her and she and the car had completely disappeared !!!!
Lol, we did laugh, there didn't seem to be anywhere she could have turned off so quickly !!


----------



## flirtygerty (27 October 2012)

We lost my OH's horse in a million to colic in Febuary this year, my lad grieved for at least 2 weeks till we borrowed a companion for him, he refused to leave the barn and scared my daughter witless in his attempts to get back to the barn, one day, both live horses were out and I was cleaning up in the barn when I heard a horse come into the barn, nothing there, i quite liked the idea of Ozz coming to say hello and since his death was still very raw it could have been wishful thinking


----------



## JoannaC (27 October 2012)

Many years ago before the M25 was built we rode through a wood called Lady Walk Woods (still do but it's been cut in half by motorway now).  In those days you rode to the end of the wood, turned round and came back.  The ponies always seemed spooky in there and this particular day my friend and I had real trouble gettting them to go forward to the end.   We could only have been about 10 at the time and hadn't heard any ghost stories.   We got to the end of the woods and both ponies turned for home and took off only to come to a sliding halt as a woman walked out in front of us.   We both went up their necks and were then proper bolted with all the way to the end of the woods and across the road.  The strange thing was she had completely vanished but we assumed she'd been scared by the ponies speeding towards her, the other strange thing was she was wearing a really old fashioned hat which I can only remember looked a bit like a turban.  Any way it transpires that these woods are well know to be haunted hence the name Lady Walk Woods.   I know there is info in the local library and i've always meant to go and have a look to see if the hat fitted into the era she was meant to come from but still haven't got round to it.   When the built the M25 all the locals were saying that there would be accidents along that stretch due to the Lady but actually haven't heard of any!


----------



## starryeyed (27 October 2012)

I haven't had an animal ghostie experience before, until recently - and I haven't told anyone about it until now!... But I think these stories are really lovely so why not?
As a lot of you know, I suddenly lost my beloved horse to colic in July just after his birthday and was completely heartbroken. I've never lost a horse before and he meant so much to me and the fact that it all happened so quickly was awful as I couldn't get my head around it. I'd read a 'ghost horse' thread on here a few months before and was desperately hoping and praying to see him in ghost form and looked for him everywhere but nothing happened so I just accepted I wouldnt be seeing him again and tried to move on. 
But recently odd things have been happening!
Twice now I have glanced out of my window and done a double take as there has been one too many horses out there - but I realise this could be my mind playing tricks on me. 
He always used to have this obsession with opening and shutting doors for me - and I absolutely loved him doing it and he always got a lot of praise! A few times this month the doors ive been stood next to have slammed shut - and when one bounced back open it shut again!! The stables are indoors so there is no draught or wind which could cause it. It's usually when I'm doing feeds too so he may well be hurrying me up as he was never very patient and always used to do it!
The spookiest thing was quite recent too. I always used to feed him before taking my mare out so that he was distracted and kept busy while we were gone on our hack - this was our routine and he knew it well and would neigh repeatedly at me until I bought him his bucket or haynet (in case I ever forgot  )
It was a couple of weeks ago, I was with my mare in the yard waiting to go, we were just waiting for our hacking buddy to finish getting ready - and I heard his neigh and my horse responded. Thought nothing of it other than "must remember to bring the bucket on the way out!" and it was literally about a 30 second delay until my heart stopped as i realised he was gone and no longer stood in the field. His neigh was SO distinctive and there were no other horses about so I have no doubt it was him reminding me about his breakfast. Quite comforting to know he's still around.


----------



## maggiesmum (27 October 2012)

Mines not really a proper ghost story but here goes...  Earlier this week for no apparent reason I had a sudden flash of strong memories of my old mare who I lost to colic a couple of years ago, she was in my head all afternoon and it was only later when I was writing something that I realised it was exactly 2 years to the date that she'd been pts. 
I'm sure she was making sure I don't forget her.


----------



## casinosolo (27 October 2012)

Tilda said:



			My friend and I went back to the yard after a day out at about 7pm in the evening. Our horses stables were at the opposite end of the barn to where we had parked so after saying hello to them we had to walk back through half the barn after turning the light off. As we were walking I  thought I heard a man's voice say 'hello'! I thought I was hearing things when my friend said 'did you hear that?'! Well we ran back and put the light on and then went round the yard checking each stable and all our storage bays shouting 'hello is anyone there'. Our yard is on a working farm so could have been a farm hand. Well nothing. When happy there was no one there we turned the light off again and ran out of the yard! 

I mentioned it to the yard manager and she said her daughter was convinced the yard was haunted so we could well have heard a ghost! I try very hard not to be last on the yard and when I am I park my car at the end (not really supposed to) right next to the light switch!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear! I shouldn't be reading these posts as I'm always last on the yard and now I'm going to be terrified! 

But I just love a good spooky story!


----------



## Hobbitpony (27 October 2012)

If you believe in those sort of things and if you want it there is supposedly a 'gift' down my mothers side of the family. I had a few odd experiences as child. My worst was at 15 I used to play polo and I was plagued for a week by a reoccurring dream and day dream of a chestnut horse collapsing in front of the northern goal mouth and one of the boys I knew galloping across the field, there would be an ache in my heart when I thought about it. It freaked me out enough (given my pony was chestnut) that I told my Mum about it. Next practice session, sadly a girls pony  (chestnut) did collapse of a heart attack in that spot in front of the goal as I predicted, the image of the boy galloping across the field...her brother who flew across when he saw her go down. Upset me hugely and I felt very guilty that prehaps I could have done something (but was scared people would think I was crazy (and I was an odd enough teenager as it was) or I was actually crazy if nothing happened). Coincidence?? Maybe? Nothing has happened since, but I also feel I made a conscious effort to block it out, now its been so long I'm completely closed off and that's how I prefer it.


----------



## Chavhorse (27 October 2012)

Well I normally keep quiet about this as people tend to think you are deranged .

The house where I grew up was also the house my Father grew up in was an old Victorian Pile complete with brick built stables and two paddocks at the back that would have originally been used for the carriage horses of the house and during my fathers childhood the hunters and riding horses of the family. 

We had many things happening that all revolved around our horses and animals;

One night the photograph of my mothers horse Sandy flew off the sideboard for no reason at all, she put it back and carried on reading her book, when it flew off again she says she clearly heard a voice saying Go to Sandy she went out to the yard to find Sandy down in his stall suffering the first signs of colic.

Quite often when you were in the yard the horses would look past you and whicker to something/someone you could not see.

Sometimes you would look out of the window and see all three horses standing by the paddock gate whickering and rubbing up against something.

Our family dog could be seen sitting perfectly still wagging his tail and offering his paw to no one. 

You could always smell pipe smoke in the tack room but no one in the family smoked.

My father always used to say looks like Danny is here again turns out Danny was the young groom who used to work at the house but was killed in World War II in 1940. He remembered him as a lovely gentle young man whom all of the horses he was looking after adored, he also used to smoke a pipe. Dad assumed that Danny had come back to look after our horses in the place that he loved. 

Over the years many many things happened and it just became the norm to go to the stables in the morning and say "morning Danny" and "Night Danny" last thing. None of our animals were in the slightest bit worried by it.

Danny stayed around up until we had the last horse we kept at the house put to sleep in 1993 (my Father's Hunter aged 28) then seemed to disappear. My Mother sold the house in 2006 following my Fathers death to move into sheltered accommodation.

Truth being stranger than fiction I still have friends in the village and went back last year to visit. Met up with the new owners of the house in the pub and asked if all was well and did they love living there as much as we did to be told, we love it but really odd that since we bought our daughter a pony we keep smelling pipe tobacco in what you used to use as a tack room.


----------



## bryngelenponies (27 October 2012)

Not my story but a friend of mine has had a few ghostly encounters/experiences. Once she was away from home when one of her horses became very ill, she had told her husband to call the vet to put the mare down. Not long after putting the phone down she heard a horse neigh, quietly but distinctly. Considering she was in central london with no tv on and no mounted police anywhere around it was very strange. She then rang her husband back to see if the vet was there yet and he said that the mare had just passed away before the vet arrived. My friend is totally convinced that the noise was that of her mare saying goodbye. 
Another time she had a very old mare pts, she had been the leader of the herd. My friend couldn't be with her when she was pts but stood nearby and she swears that she saw a horse figure gallop up to the top of the hill and turn around- a few of her other horses even looked at it and called.


----------



## casinosolo (27 October 2012)

Chavhorse said:



			Well I normally keep quiet about this as people tend to think you are deranged .

The house where I grew up was also the house my Father grew up in was an old Victorian Pile complete with brick built stables and two paddocks at the back that would have originally been used for the carriage horses of the house and during my fathers childhood the hunters and riding horses of the family. 

We had many things happening that all revolved around our horses and animals;

One night the photograph of my mothers horse Sandy flew off the sideboard for no reason at all, she put it back and carried on reading her book, when it flew off again she says she clearly heard a voice saying Go to Sandy she went out to the yard to find Sandy down in his stall suffering the first signs of colic.

Quite often when you were in the yard the horses would look past you and whicker to something/someone you could not see.

Sometimes you would look out of the window and see all three horses standing by the paddock gate whickering and rubbing up against something.

Our family dog could be seen sitting perfectly still wagging his tail and offering his paw to no one. 

You could always smell pipe smoke in the tack room but no one in the family smoked.

My father always used to say looks like Danny is here again turns out Danny was the young groom who used to work at the house but was killed in World War II in 1940. He remembered him as a lovely gentle young man whom all of the horses he was looking after adored, he also used to smoke a pipe. Dad assumed that Danny had come back to look after our horses in the place that he loved. 

Over the years many many things happened and it just became the norm to go to the stables in the morning and say "morning Danny" and "Night Danny" last thing. None of our animals were in the slightest bit worried by it.

Danny stayed around up until we had the last horse we kept at the house put to sleep in 1993 (my Father's Hunter aged 28) then seemed to disappear. My Mother sold the house in 2006 following my Fathers death to move into sheltered accommodation.

Truth being stranger than fiction I still have friends in the village and went back last year to visit. Met up with the new owners of the house in the pub and asked if all was well and did they love living there as much as we did to be told, we love it but really odd that since we bought our daughter a pony we keep smelling pipe tobacco in what you used to use as a tack room.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, I love this story so much! Good old Danny coming back to care for the horses


----------



## mperson01 (27 October 2012)

Only one..and not a ghost story, but closeat 15, my horse was working livery at a riding school, and i just knew i had to go to her at about 9 at night. I went against a direct order, not something I'd ever usually do,  feeling i had to see her, and found that she cut herself badly on the nose in her stable.
I've never felt anything like this before or since, but i'm sure i was called that night.


----------



## Tnavas (28 October 2012)

This was a wierd one. The staff quarters where I was working was part of the old stables re furbished, my bedroom one of the old loose boxes. One night I woke to find myself standing on my bed, running with sweat and feeling terrified. Memories of the dream I had are vague but the remembered part was being attacked by a horse in the box. 

I talked ot my boss next day who no doubt was concerernd about my sanity and he told me that the history of the place was that a groom had been killed by a horse in that box many decades ago.

I will also hasten to add - I cannot drink Coke or Pepsi after lunchtime as it leaves me unable to sleep properly with muscles twitches etc. and I had drunk a can early evening as the kids had brought me the can knowing I didn't drink beer, we were loading hay and had been out in the fields for several hours. 

So wether the dream was a result of the caffeine I'd drunk I don't know, I did move to the other bedroom the next night though.

A ghost story with no animals - thehouse I grew up in was haunted by the lovely old man that had died there before we bought it. I was around 6 at the time and had woken up in the night to go to the toilet only to find the hall light turned out. I was feeking my way around the room when a voice asked me where I was going. The voice then took my hand and led me to the bathroom. I wasn't frightened at all and know that it was not either of my parents. The house had a lovely feel even though you never felt alone - it felt safe and loved. My mother and grandmother both saw this old man and I'd love to know if the current owners have ever experienced this happening to them.

And now something scarey for our horses!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 October 2012)

Some years ago I had a issue with a horse so eventully I used one of those remote horse physics .
After we had talked about the horse with an issue she said there are some other horses here who would like to talk she told me two horses are here who have passed recently which was true she one said I can see now ( he was PTS for going blind ) and then she said they we are together and we are fine, then they said they say they are going because someone more important is coming then the physic said when you sit on the wall and think of me in the evenings I am with you.
I was shocked to the core that was my horse of a life time the last stable she had was internal and it has a wall you can sit on from the feed room stairs I always used to sit on it in the evenings when the groom had gone home and chat to her and often after she had gone I would sit and think about her there.
No one knew I did this it was an strange experiance .


----------



## Goldenstar (28 October 2012)

Another one a few years ago I had an accident when I woke up in the hospital bed I had the very strong sensation that my two deceased Labradors dogs where lying one on each side of me .
Was my brain giving me a comforting feeling in an ghastly situation or perhaps they where watching over me.


----------



## ridefast (28 October 2012)

We used to keep our ponies on a farm up the road from us and I would check them after school, middle of winter it was already dark and I went up to find the ponies going crazy, they galloped up to me then were off snorting and bucking etc. Didn't think nothing of it until mum said she had took the dogs up there a different day and seen a girl walking across the farmyard, both the dogs barked and ran forward to say hello but as mum walked round the barn she had disappeared, but there was nowhere for her to go. The lady that owned the farm had lost her granddaughter a year before and she used to keep her horse there. Ponies might have just been coincidence but they weren't the sort to have crazy days and I never saw them that worked up before or since.
While living at the same place was watching tv with brother and sister and dog fast asleep in the lounge when he suddenly sat up barking and snarling staring at the ceiling. We all ran out with the dog who immediately calmed down out of the lounge, we took him back to the lounge and as soon as he got to the doorway his hackles were up and he was growling.
Not sure if this is ghost but my cat died this month and I couldn't be with her, I keep having very vivid dreams where she's alive and I'm cuddling her, then I wake up and remember she's dead. Don't know if she's visiting me in my sleep but it's nice to say goodbye even if it's not real


----------



## kat2290 (28 October 2012)

Mines not horsey but about 10 years ago we had to have our much loved dog put down due to old age, she had been with us for 12 years and she really was a great dog. About 2 months after she was PTS I was at home on my own one night, for some reason I had decided to sleep in the spare bedroom rather than my own bedroom - the spare room is closer to the downstairs so you can hear noises from down there which I wouldn't be able to hear in my own room. It was about 11pm and I was just drifting off to sleep when I distinctly heard the sound of a dogs pads walking across our wooden floor in the sitting room. I lay and listened to it for a while and then decided to go and investigate. Went downstairs and everything was silent, our other dog was asleep in the utility room further away so it couldn't have been her. Turned lights off ect and went back up to bed, lay awake and heard it again for about 3 or 4 minutes, and then it stopped. To this day part of my still believes it was Molly coming to have a nosey round but whether or not it actually was I'll never know, but nothing like that had ever happened to me before or has happened since - its my only spooky moment!


----------



## Epona78 (28 October 2012)

This sounds like absolute horsepoo I know, and I feel a bit embarrassed about writing this, but a few months ago I was lying in bed about 2.30am, wide awake (the baby had woken me up and I couldn't get back to sleep), and I heard a horse whinny in my bedroom. There are no horses near here, I live on a housing estate. It was very loud and very clear, and sounded like it was in the room with me. The house I live in was only built in 1995, but it is a modern estate built on what used to be farmland...so maybe a ghost horse from the old farm, maybe a hallucination, I don't know. It wasn't scary, just weird in a nice way!


----------



## geegee1959 (28 October 2012)

There is a livery yard about 10 minutes from where i live which is haunted by the Ghost of a big grey Horse called Thor,he was pts a long time ago there.The story goes that he was called Thor because when his Owner used to call him he would thunder up the field,lots of People over the years say they have heard him.The Lady who runs the yard now was by the muck heap one evening as it was getting dusk and she sensed there was a Horse behind her she even felt its breath on the back of her neck,she turned round to see which of the Horses it was and there was nothing there,she left the wheel barrow full of muck and ran,another time the same Lady had got all the Horses in and she could hear a Horse galloping up the field so thinking she must have left someone out went to see who it was,the hoofbeats got nearer but no Horse.
  Another Lady who i know who kept her Horses at this same yard several years ago went down to check on them one summers evening and saw they were all grazing quite contently in the bottom field so she started to walk back up to the yard,she had got a little way up the field when she heard a Horse galloping up behind her so she quickly stepped to the side to avoid getting knocked over,she said she heard the sound of the hoofbeats thunder past her a gush of wind but no Horse.
  We have another yard which has being there a long time where different Liveries over the years have seen an old Horse that was pts a long time ago standing by the gate in the field where she and her companion another old Mare always used to stand together.On this same yard there is a pond where People have seen a little Girl dressed in Victorian clothing standing holding a Doll it is said she fell in and drowned which is very sad.
  In my house we have an old Lady,an old Man and Baby.We have lived here for 18 years and just after we first moved in my eldest Daughter who is now 30 came down one morning and said she heard a Baby crying in her room the night before,but we dismissed it at the time,and then about 12 months later i got to know a Lady with Horses who lived by us and i was in her house the one morning when a Chap she knew popped in and she introduced us and told him i lived in the house where he used to live and he said''oh the haunted house,have you heard the Baby crying yet?''well i just went cold.Over the years we have heard a baby crying and strange things have happened,and another Horsey Friend who's Mom is a Medium came round one day,now she or this Friend knew nothing about the house and she said she could sense an old Lady,Man and a Baby,they told her there was a fire and they couldn't open the door.My Son later done some research and where our house is now was all farmland and a farmhouse stood
 Thank you for reading this far,halloween cake and wine for everyone.


----------



## risky business (28 October 2012)

Iv got quite a few.

I remember as a child when me and my mum used to visit my great nan, I always used to play at the bottom of the stairs. One day I'm playing like normal when I look up the stairs and see a white figure just standing there.. It didn't move or have any facial features or anything was just a white figure in the shape of a person? And I for whatever reason thought or felt it was a man. 

My mum told me that when I was a baby sleeping in my cot, my mum woke in the night went to come check on me and saw a white figure beside my cot looking down on me.. As quick as she saw it, it was gone. 

About 3/4 years ago I was asleep in my room, I woke up in the middle of the night and saw very bright orbs flying around my bedroom! I just hid under the covers till morning! 

Not me but me but my aunties old house used to be very haunted.. Before she bought she had been told that there had been a family who lived there, the story was that the father murdered his wife and kids and the set the house on fire.. My cousins room was where the children had been murdered and she used to here voices all the time and often had tapping on her walls and windows of a night even though nothing was there. 

My mum also had an experiance in the same house when baby sitting my cousin one night. She fell asleep on the sofa and when she woke up to get to bed, she saw two great big fire balls in the arch way between the dinning room and kitchen! Then they where gone.. That apprently is where the fire was started. 

I had a dream about my dog who had recently passed to.. He deffo came to say goodbye and it was the biggest comfort ever.


----------



## risky business (28 October 2012)

Can't edit my post on my phone ignore all the obvious errors if you can


----------



## Welsh (28 October 2012)

I've enjoyed reading these, makes you wonder about things doesn't it?


----------



## Kellys Heroes (28 October 2012)

I lost my beloved German Shepherd Tara last October. About a month later, we rescued another German Shepherd, Roxy. I miss Tara terribly and wish I could have been there when she was PTS as I've never not been able to be with an animal, however I had missed some uni already as she deteriorated and it was an on-the-spot decision at the vets. I've always felt guilty.

Last week, I was sat at the table writing something and I saw Roxy walk into the room in the corner of my eye, go over to the stairs and lie down - I clearly heard the distinct 'clunk' of the stairs and a big contented sigh. When I looked up and said Hello Rox - nobody there. Roxy wandered in from the kitchen.

My dad had just gone into hospital for a heart op - was it Tara checking he was okay? I like to think so. It made me cry instantly and I spoke to her and told her he was okay and would be back soon.

K x


----------



## Polos Mum (28 October 2012)

I know what I saw can't be explained by any common sense explanation, believe me those of us there that day discussed it at length for weeks and no one came up with anything remotely logical to explain it! We shouldn't be so arrogant to believe we know and understand everything that happens around us (I think anyway)


----------



## Karran (28 October 2012)

ARRGH. Wrote out my several stories and HHO ate it 

Anyway, Gonna start by saying although I have a vivid imagination, I'm also quite scientific, studied it at uni, post grad etc... So I remain skeptical about what I've seen/experienced and willing to discount it if someone came up with a reasonable explanation, but I can't think of any.

Not horsey stories sorry!

Went on holiday to Brid with my last Ex, my friend from uni and her BF. It was around the time Terminator 3 came out, we all loved the films and were gearing ourselves up by watching the second (I think) on tv the night before we were going to see it in the cinema.
Now just to give you a picture of the room, I was sat on the sofa, next to the door, on my left was the TV in front of the window, the window was overlooking a bit of playing field I think, straight ahead of me was a fireplace with a large mirror and on my right another plain wall with the other sofa.
Anyway my friend and her BF were on rocky ground and for some reason they went to the other room to argue and my ex got called into to mediate. I stayed watching the tv.
As I watched Arnie batter the bad guys I was aware that someone was watching me. Quick glance in the mirror showed the room empty, looked back to the TV and realised that there was a brick archway and someone stood in it reflected in the window. Glanced about the room, as described. No brick archway, nobody stood in the doorway next to me, which wouldn't have been reflected anyway.
Glanced back to the TV. The person and archway were still there and then the person walked off, arms swinging.
I'm always a bit slow on the uptake, and although puzzled didn't really think much of it. Another night my Ex suddenly shouted at someone in our room but didn't explain why.

We split up a few months later, didn't see each other for a few years and when we did started chatting about the holiday. He confessed that he'd seen a hand reaching for me in the room but hadn't wanted to scare me. I told him my story then too.

My current OH and I have seen different things too and when we compare the stories, we always find things that match.

His mum is convinced he is some kind of medium as when he was 4 or 5 his granddad died, shortly after the funeral they were alone in their house and he was drawing in the living room and she was doing the washing up when he came running into the kitchen saying that Granddad had told him to go to his mum.
She was puzzled, about to remind him of his passing when there was a huge crash, they went into the living room to find part of the ceiling had collapsed, right where my OH had been drawing.

We've each seen a man in a top hat standing in the living room of our old flat and he's seen other movements in there that I think a cat ghost as one day I was in the living room alone and saw a ginger tabby cat sat in the doorway. I said automatically "Hello kitty." and carried on with what I was doing, only then realising that we don't have a cat. (told you I was quick on the uptake)

We shared the flat with another couple and after me and the OH went to India on holiday  we were all sat in the living room discussing our adventure when there was a almighty smash.
We ran into the kitchen, to see that the heavy glass punch jug (so heavy I needed two hands to lift it even when empty) had somehow flown across the kitchen to smash on the floor.
It had been safely placed far back against the kitchen surface by the wall, no window was there to accidently knock it, and it had a handle so couldn't have simply rolled off and in any case if it had somehow rolled off, it'd have just smashed on the floor not all the way on the otherside of the kitchen.


----------



## Karran (28 October 2012)

Anyway...

I also worked here: http://www.rmg.co.uk/about/history/queens-house/the-queen-s-house-ghost

But what not many people know is that there's also a dwarf ghost there, now he is the jester/fool/pet/whatever you'd like to call it of Henrietta Maria the wife of Charles the 1st and by all accounts a rather nasty piece of work. Several visitors and co-workers have reported seeing him or being pushed by him on the stairs.
The QH was also a home for orphan sailor children over decades...

One Halloween, work organised a sleep over and we played silly halloween games and then we did a seance (sp?) it was all taken VERY seriously and we did a protection spell before hand  
Now one end of the room was decorated with little joke shop toys, the kind that flashes, plays music, makes suitably creepy noises, i'm sure you all know what I mean and this guy. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-VAMPIR...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item3f1d6a4eba who was motion activated.

Now as we did the spell at the other end where all the food and drink was, they suddenly all set off playing their music, flashing, groaning etc, which was  impossible as they were either motion sensored or you needed to press the button to set them off, but no one was there. Creepiest part of the night for me .

Anyway, we settled down for the seance, cue the main lights flashing on and off repeatedly. Blamed the security guards watching on the CCTV safe in the main building a few hundred yards off.

Couldn't explain the hands that touched us all... cold, children's hands and the painful pinch someone got that bruised her thigh....


----------



## guesstimation (28 October 2012)

not really a ghost story as such but had a horrific night with my boy finally ending in him being pts at vet hospital due to colic in the early hours. I drove home then was up early following day and headed to fields where the Dartmoor were I was helping with to get my thoughts together, turned on the radio and Bryan Adams song started it ain't over yet which I've not heard since played by anyone, it in racing stripes, I was balling as the words were so appropriate, these are some of them

turn me loose its now or never
feel like i could run forever
a new days come - a new moon's risin
i'll take my chances on the blue horizon
just a leap of faith - a shot of spirit
freedom's calling i can hear it
hold on tight were gonna get there
this time were on our way

it aint over yet - you can lay your bet
now nothings in my way you aint seen nothing yet
i have learnt to fly - and hold my head up high
theres something i dont want you to forget
it aint over yet - it aint over yet


----------



## iCandy (28 October 2012)

I was driving home from our yard the other night and had just got onto the lanes. It was pitch black and a touch misty. I saw a cyclist's red flashing light and followed it for a short distance, waiting for a safe spot to overtake. Then it just vanished! There's a wall on both sides of the road and is very remote so have no idea what happened but was very creepy!


----------



## Hollie15 (28 October 2012)

Love these stories!! Wish I had some, but I don't


----------



## Echo24 (28 October 2012)

Some of these stories have really made me well up!

Not horsey, but used to work in kennels and people always joked the place was haunted. I did the grave yard shift on Sunday night which meant I didn't finish til 10pm and remember one might seeing someone walk past the fire exit door outside. The weird thing was the security light was triggered and it's virtually impossible to walk past the doors without setting them off. I asked my work friend if she'd been out in he last hour and she said she hadn't...

Another occasion I'd closed a gate in one of the blocks, which had a latch you physically had to lift, pull over and close. After my break I went back into the block and found the gate wide open. I asked my colleagues if they'd been in the block and they said they'd been in the staff room the whole time.

One work friend said she was working in a particularly noisy block when suddenly the dogs all went quiet. She turned round to see why they'd stopped barking and could see them all watching something moving along the floor, but nothing was there!


----------



## Ventus (29 October 2012)

Wow. Some of these have made me all emotional!

My livery yard where I keep my boy used to be a riding school (where I worked for the summer) and one morning I was in the block (which my boy is stabled in now) and I was mucking out after turning all the horses out. I heard hooves trotting on the stones. I panicked and ran outside thinking one of the horses had escaped, nothing. Checked around the all the stable blocks and couldn't see anything. Told the YM at the time and she had said that we used to have a riding school horse who was a Clydesdale called Rosie who was pts. It actually sounded like a big, heavy horse so I was seriously freaked out.

We have, unfortunately, had a lot of horses pts over the years at the horses and when it is very quiet and still you can often 'feel' them. 

When my mum and dad were going through their divorce, there was one night my mum woke up to see her Grandma at the end of her bed - and she placed her hand on my mum's foot. She said she wasn't even scared as before she died, she told my mum that she would always look out for her. Now my family aren't very religious, nor believe in a lot of things. But this story warms us all, and is a nice reminder that we will always look out for each other.


----------



## Christsam (29 October 2012)

OOO i thought I saw/heard a ghost horse years ago but then wondered if animals could be ghosts and i dont even really believe in them but ill tell.

The yard i was at had four horses turns out over three adjoining fields.  Me and my Mum went to bring them in one morning and they were not in the first field.  As we got halfway across the field I could see a grey head looking over the hedge and thought it was Bo (Grey welsh mountain).  as we reached the gateway we heard heavy thundering hooves and both moved out the way.  the noise came up the hedge line but then stopped.  I went through expecting to see the horses there and they were all grazing happily and the far end of the next field!!!! I then suddenly thought how Bo would not have been tall enough to look over the hedge, the hoofbeats were too heavy for a welsh mountain, the "grey horse" was not in that field and from where I was stood out of the way I could see the gateway through to the third field and nothing went through it.  Spooky or what?


----------



## ClassicG&T (29 October 2012)

I've got one that really creeped me out. 

We were in Paris 2 years ago for a school trip and there were 4 of us in the hotel room. it was an old hotel with huge rooms and was shabby and falling appart. Some how we ended up with the nicest room in the hotel. 
On the 3rd night my friend woke up due to a caughing fit she had and that also woke me up. It was still dark and i was dozy half asleep waiting for her to stop to check she was okay. 
Then she leapt out of bed to turn the light on as she said she saw a young woman sitting at the bottom of my bed looking out the balcony window. She has long dark hair and looked very miserable. That creeped me out for the rest of the trip.

Also the boys were given a room on the bottom floor and had litterally been in it half an hour when one on them yelled for a teacher to come. Blood had appreared on the bathroom mirror and the teachers were baffled. That was very very creepy. They then got moved to Room 13 and one got locked in the bathroom and teacher had to take it off the hinges to get in.


----------



## glamourpuss (29 October 2012)

I rode my old lad in my pregnancies. He's quite a lively ride normally but I swear he knows when I'm pregnant & turns into a beach donkey & really looks after me.
In my second pregnancy, I'd ridden quite happily up until 20 weeks. One morning I went to go out for a hack but my boy planted his feet & refused to go. 
Now normally he is not in the slightest bit nappy so I thought it was odd,but his reaction freaked me out. He was getting quite distressed, breaking out in a sweat, heart pounding.
Thinking he was colicking, I jumped off & led him back to his stable. By the time I got him back he seemed fine so turned him out. 
Later that day I started to feel a little unwell. I went to the hospital to be checked over by the midwife. It was there I found out my baby had died  
To this day I swear my lad was trying to tell me something was wrong.


----------



## glamourpuss (29 October 2012)

We also used to have a stable on a yard that I used to be on. Over the course of 12 months every horse that was stabled in there ended up having to PTS or something happening that meant it couldn't be ridden.
We turned the stable into a rug room


----------



## geegee1959 (29 October 2012)

Up untill a few months ago i rented my own field before moving to a Friends field a few minutes from my house.The Lady i rented the field off,had a field which was at the bottom of mine where she kept her own Horses,one morning i was poo picking and out the corner of my eye i caught sight of a Bay Horse in the Lady's field,knowing she hadn't got a Bay in there i assumed she must have got a new one.When i saw her next i said''oh have you got another Horse?'' and she said ''no why''?so i explained that i had seen the Bay in her field so she asked me to describe the Horse,the description i gave her matched that of her old Bay Horse that she had found dead in the field.


----------



## Elbie (29 October 2012)

I shouldn't have started reading these...but I can't help but love these stories even though they scare the bejesus out of me!

I've been out riding and heard a man's voice to the right of me say "hello" in a bit of a creepy voice. The bridleway has open field to the left then trees/hedges on the right with a drop down to a pond. Was thinking there could have been a creepy man in there but the voice sounded like it was literally said next to my ear and there definitely wasn't someone next to me!

Been in my boyfriends house making a coffee in the morning and seen a man walk across the living room.

Love watching Psychic Sally on Pick TV in the mornings before work. She's amazing. And weirdly enough when I watch, sometimes an individual leaf on the plant next to my TV moves as if someone has brushed it. Could be a draft or plant naturally moving (as in the leaves falling in to place) but freaks me out slightly that it's only ever one leaf that moves!


----------



## E13 (29 October 2012)

I love these stories, in a way it's comforting - though I'm sure scary at the time! Keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Hippona (29 October 2012)

My friend has an 'extra' horse that can be seen quite clearly on the CCTV on occasion, out grazing in the paddock.....they've been out to check that someone hadn't dumped a horse a few times, now they just accept thay have a ghost horse....

At least it doesn't eat too much grass

After my horses had to be suddenly PTS just over 2 years ago, I had _the_ most vivid dreams.....me and him out riding, I could see his white neck in front of me....the sky was really blue, the rape fields bright yellow and the grass vivid green in the distance. So real I could smell him....quite comforting really, in a way.

When I was on livery, my stable block of 3 was in an old cow byre. Quite often the lights would switch themselves off, and sometimes all 3 horses heads would turn in unison as though they were watching someone walk down the length of the corridor....


----------



## Autumn sonnet (29 October 2012)

I have to say , I used to be  a card carrying cynic , BUT ...

Some years ago , I used to keep my pony at some stables where the fields ran alongside the A3 . Coming home from work at 3am one morning , and driving past , I looked across at the yard , as I always did , to see a large grey horse grazing out in the field . Now at the time , there was a grey horse there who used to let herself out , so with a sigh , I drove to the next roundabout , turned round , went to the yard , booted up, and walked into the yard , to find said escapologist laying down , fast asleep , securely bolted in and somewhat peeved at being woken at stupid o clock for no good reason .  She was the only grey on the yard at the time . 

I mentioned it the following day , and apparently I wasn't the first over the years to have seen it . Odd !


----------



## Worried1 (29 October 2012)

Hillock was gifted to us from the TTT after his owner died very suddenly.

We had him for four years until he fractured his pastern while out in the field. We had no idea how he did it, the vet came and immediately told us to take him to Bell. The x-rays revealed a shattered pastern and surgery was not an option.

I was not allowed to be with him when he was PTS but I stayed at the vets and then went to say goodbye and gave him one last cuddle.

We went home and both me and Mr Worried were heartbroken.  We drove back to the yard with an empty lorry and our yard owner swears she heard his neigh and thought we had brought him back.  She didn't realise until the following morning when she went onto the yard and saw his empty stable and read my text.

The following day we began making calls to let people know we had lost him and we arranged for him to be individually cremated and returned back to us.

We received many beautiful cards from people, one of which was from Hillock's previous owner's, best friend. She extended her sympathy and thanked us for looking after him so beautifully, she also said it was fitting that he went the day he did, it had been his owner's birthday the day he was PTS.

 I believe that she thought we'd had him long enough and wanted him back so they could be together again.

The next day his ashes were returned and we buried them under the oak tree in his field. As I finished up the yard that evening I took one last look along the yard and turned the lights off and I swear I saw him in back in his stable, I switched the lights back on but he'd gone.

I like to think he came back to say goodbye one last time.

Mr W says I'm a sentimental old fool but I'm happy to remember his silhouette illuminated for a fleeting second and that brings me some comfort.


----------



## Maz55 (6 January 2018)

This is such an old thread I don&#8217;t know if any of you will pick this up. I&#8217;ve been so desperate with my horse I contacted an animal communicator this week. Not something I would normally believe in and I&#8217;m still very sceptical but she said the problems I&#8217;ve been having in school with my horse (she acts like she&#8217;s petrified of something in a particular part of the school - btw she&#8217;s good everywhere else) are because my horse is seeing a ghost of a horse that had a tragic accident and was pts. She said she has tried to send it on but to move yard. Deep down I&#8217;ve felt for a while she could be happier in another yard. I can&#8217;t find anywhere else suitable so what do I do? I feel I must sound like a mad woman saying all this but I&#8217;d explore any possibility if it means I can keep this horse (partner keeps telling me to sell her but deep down I know the problem is the school for whatever reason that might be). Can anyone help?


----------



## OldFogie (6 January 2018)

Hexx said:



			Oooh yes!  We had 4 ghosts at the riding school I rode/worked at.........at the Drop Cottage -
		
Click to expand...

If that school has a name to do with white stuff and spherical objects - I'm not surprised you were seeing ghosts!! There was so much gangja in the air and ket in the tea, when I dropped my daughter off I used to halucinate on the way home!


----------



## OldFogie (6 January 2018)

When I was a kid ( and that was sometime ago!) us gang of boys would sometimes go into an old church in the woods ( that should tell you how long ago this story is because the church was unlocked and not robbed) to tell each other ghost or horror stories - since then I've had occassion to be frit witless by several things that were alive but nothing undead. Maybe I'm an unfeeling old cynic or too clinical - I just can't get my head around where the power to conjure up noises, sights and smells come from. If you can see it or hear it smell it - it's using energy - where does it come from?
It's not for the want of trying either - I've been inside Stonehenge on my own on Dec 21st - on top of a mountain in a thunderstorm, graveyards, deep underground and my mare's old box sweet box - never a tingle. Oh sure, I felt a sense of occassion but nothing exteriorily tangible.


----------



## cava14una (6 January 2018)

Really enjoyed reading all the stories. Any more to come??


----------



## Maz55 (6 January 2018)

I haven&#8217;t seen any and as far as I know it doesn&#8217;t have a name


----------



## scats (6 January 2018)

I'll add mine.
On the 11th November, 1998, I was at our old yard in the evening after school as usual.  The tack rooms we had were old army cabins from the war (yard next door to the old RAF camp- now just fields).  When you rented a stable on one side of the yard, you got a cabin for storage.
Friend of mine at the time was older than me by a few years- she was 19 and I was 13.  She had just ridden and we were taking the tack back to her cabin.  Her saddle rack was on the back wall so she headed to the back of the cabin, putting her saddlecloth on the desk that ran the whole length down one wall.  I had carried the grooming box so I also put it on the table.  As we chatted and friend was putting saddle on rack, the grooming box started to move.  I wasn't really paying attention and just assumed it had been knocked by the saddlecloth somehow, so I picked it up and put it back as it was now close to falling off the desk.  Friend now moved the saddlecloth so I could see all sides of the grooming box.  To my absolute surprise, it started moving again.  Now I was actually watching it- I could see all sides of it and it was moving in a slow but steady way, as if someone was pushing one corner.  It ended up hanging off the desk before it stopped. 
Friend was still gabbing away at the back and I remember simply saying, very calmly , "Jen, you've got to look at this" and I lifted it back into place.  Friend turned to watch and almost instantly it started again.  The two of us just stared at it while it moved and as it reached the edge of the desk, instead of stopping, it positively leapt off and the light went out.  All I remember was my friend absolutely hysterically screaming and legging it- pushing me into the doorframe.  Her reaction spooked me, so I then ran out.
One of the yard mums heard the commotion as we legged it down the yard and came to investigate with us.  She got a torch and we headed back.  The grooming box was now lying on the floor at the far side of the cabin and every item in it was now randomly placed around the cabin- a brush on a high hay hale, a hoof pick at the complete opposite side on the floor... absolutely nothing made any sense.

To this day, I can't explain it and until the age of 13, I was the first person to ridicule anyone who talked about the paranormal, but this incident really made me question that.  I had and still have a feeling that I had annoyed someone by continuing to place the box and after three times, it got annoyed and decided to show me!

The fact it happened on Armistace Day just added to that.

I will never forget that day.  I found it fascinating and wasn't really scared, but it really shook my friend up and she didn't get over it for a long while.


----------



## Wagtail (6 January 2018)

Maz55 said:



			This is such an old thread I don&#8217;t know if any of you will pick this up. I&#8217;ve been so desperate with my horse I contacted an animal communicator this week. Not something I would normally believe in and I&#8217;m still very sceptical but she said the problems I&#8217;ve been having in school with my horse (she acts like she&#8217;s petrified of something in a particular part of the school - btw she&#8217;s good everywhere else) are because my horse is seeing a ghost of a horse that had a tragic accident and was pts. She said she has tried to send it on but to move yard. Deep down I&#8217;ve felt for a while she could be happier in another yard. I can&#8217;t find anywhere else suitable so what do I do? I feel I must sound like a mad woman saying all this but I&#8217;d explore any possibility if it means I can keep this horse (partner keeps telling me to sell her but deep down I know the problem is the school for whatever reason that might be). Can anyone help?
		
Click to expand...

I would start a separate thread and people will definitely see it then.


----------



## Rumtytum (6 January 2018)

Maz55 said:



			This is such an old thread I don&#8217;t know if any of you will pick this up. I&#8217;ve been so desperate with my horse I contacted an animal communicator this week. Not something I would normally believe in and I&#8217;m still very sceptical but she said the problems I&#8217;ve been having in school with my horse (she acts like she&#8217;s petrified of something in a particular part of the school - btw she&#8217;s good everywhere else) are because my horse is seeing a ghost of a horse that had a tragic accident and was pts. She said she has tried to send it on but to move yard. Deep down I&#8217;ve felt for a while she could be happier in another yard. I can&#8217;t find anywhere else suitable so what do I do? I feel I must sound like a mad woman saying all this but I&#8217;d explore any possibility if it means I can keep this horse (partner keeps telling me to sell her but deep down I know the problem is the school for whatever reason that might be). Can anyone help?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Maz55 for reopening this thread, I've only recently joined the forum and missed it the first time. Having read every post (dinner was late!) I've been chilled, fascinated and, especially in the accounts of horses, very, very moved. I believe there are things which can't be weighed, measured or quantified in a logical, scientific way yet they do exist, hence the postings on this thread. I also believe animals speak in a language which most of humanity has lost the ability to understand. So if you think you sound like a mad woman I'm right there beside you!


----------



## Snowfilly (6 January 2018)

We had a ghost shetland for a while; we had two different fields and the hill field could be seen from the other. We'd often comment on how odd it was our shetland grazed the top of the hill away from the others - only to drive across and find her moved with the others. She was Pure white with age and living with some bays so easy to see from a distance. Then I went down and sat with her one afternoon as her creep feeder had broke and she took ages to eat - queue a frantic phone call from Mum: 'why isn't your mare eating? I can see her at the top of the hill, what are you doing?'

'I'm stood with her at the bottom of the hill...'

'There's a white pony at the top.'

'Well, it's not this one!'

We eventually saw both of them at the same time occasionally, but a few years ago, our Shetland died and we brought the remaining two home. It's a cattle field now and we've never seen the ghost one since the horses left.

I also lost my horse of a lifetime and had a few weird experiences afterwards - really vivid dreams that included scent and sound, always of us riding but always in a place I didn't recognise; walking up the field one day about 3 years after his death when I caught myself thinking 'I'll just finish this and I'll go get him, he wants to go riding,' which didn't feel like my thought but like I was picking up on his, and two different people telling me I had a spirit horse at my shoulder. One was an old lady in the street, who looked like a gypsy, she came over and said 'dear, you have a horse walking beside you, did you know?' And the other was a medium type who was a friend of a friend, who assured me that 'he's always around you.' I find that one dubious, as he could had heard from family, but the random  lady in the high street did make me wonder! I've lost lots of other horses but never had anything like that with them, but I'd never had a bond like we had with any other horse.

My riding instructor once told me he'd walked Into his stallion boxes, saw his foundation stallion Charlie in the end box, said hello to him and reached out to pat him before remembering he'd been dead 13 years - he'd lived most of his life in that box. Current stallion was out in the fields. 

I find ghost horses staying around comforting rather than scary!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (6 January 2018)

Maz55 said:



			This is such an old thread I dont know if any of you will pick this up. Ive been so desperate with my horse I contacted an animal communicator this week. Not something I would normally believe in and Im still very sceptical but she said the problems Ive been having in school with my horse (she acts like shes petrified of something in a particular part of the school - btw shes good everywhere else) are because my horse is seeing a ghost of a horse that had a tragic accident and was pts. She said she has tried to send it on but to move yard. Deep down Ive felt for a while she could be happier in another yard. I cant find anywhere else suitable so what do I do? I feel I must sound like a mad woman saying all this but Id explore any possibility if it means I can keep this horse (partner keeps telling me to sell her but deep down I know the problem is the school for whatever reason that might be). Can anyone help?
		
Click to expand...

It could be something to do with the surface itself - maybe it's deeper there, or there's subsidence going on underground and your mare has picked up on that.


----------



## Frumpoon (6 January 2018)

I've never had anything like this happen but believe it can for sure! Folks at our yard swear there's been the sound of shod hooves on concrete long after lights out but that's as far as it goes

Keep them coming though folks


----------



## Pie's mum (6 January 2018)

Current yard is on an ancient farm - the farmhouse dates back hundreds and hundreds of years. A few funny things happen on the yard... doors occasionally slam hard - but theres no wind to catch them, its like they have been shoved. The same doors will on other days stay open quite happily.
I also get followed around by smells sometimes, lavender or roses. On Christmas Day I could smell roses down by the dung heap - most odd. There is literally nowhere that the smell could be coming from, the dung heap is down in the field (I actually sniffed around to see if I could source it!), and a feeling like someone had brushed past me.
A couple of times Ive been on my own on the yard and thought someone had walked across the gravel.. no one there.


----------



## DTV (7 January 2018)

Not really a ghost storey but more of a presence.I lost my beloved Chester in April 2015.A closer bond with a horse is hard to imagine and I was devastated.A close friend,who is also a medium,was amazingly supportive and stayed with me most of the day.The things she passed on to me about his spirit and that he was still with me were a great comfort though I didn't really believe deep down.That all changed one sunny day the following July.I had just finished poo picking in 'his' paddock which still had his long term field partners in.They were grazing side by side and as I approached them I was overwhelmed by Chesters very distinct sweet smell.Walked a little further and the smell went,walked back and it enveloped me again.I'm sure he was visiting his old friends that day and it was a lovely feeling to realise he really was still around.His spirit moved on the day I met my new horse.He knew I had found peace.x.


----------



## scats (7 January 2018)

Another not horse related one and could be complete coincidence but was quite funny at the time.

In 2016 my beloved cat of fifteen years went missing and when she was found, 5 weeks later, we battled to save her but after three days at the vets, I had to say goodbye.  It as an extremely traumatic time and my heart was actually broken when she was missing.  I've never experienced pain like that in my life.  To find her and put her down was almost a relief, as odd as that sounds.

Anyway, shortly afterwards I got two kittens to help mend my broken heart.  I had my beloved cats ashes in a casket on a little sturdy shelf by my bed, with her picture next to it.
One night the kittens were being absolutely wild, as kittens do and flying around like idiots- up the curtains, walls etc.  Then one of them ran across my face while I was in bed and really scratched me.  Almost instantly, the picture of my beloved old cat came flying off the shelf and landed slam down on the bed, startling the life out of the kitten (and me!).  There was no-one near the shelf and the picture was actually propped behind the ashes casket, so I have no idea how that came off the shelf without the casket coming off.  The kittens calmed down instantly and just sort of sloped off.  They went from totally wild to completely subdued.  I shrugged it off and thought nothing of it, but that picture has never fallen since, even when I've wobbled the shelf, and it's now been nearly 2 years.


----------



## EnglishRose (7 January 2018)

My beloved first horse was pts in 2002, he was 31 and although it was the hardest decision, the right thing to do for him.  I had a very vivid dream out of the blue about 2 years ago that woke me.  I could not only smell him, but I felt myself lifting my arms and hugging his neck, putting my face near his and could feel his breath on my my face. He had an Arabs thumbprint on his neck and I can distinctly remember running my hand over his neck to find it.  It was so so real that I woke suddenly to find myself silently crying with my arms outstretched as if around his neck. I sat up and as I did the light from a streetlamp was illuminating a photo of him I have in my bedroom.  Convinced he paid me a visit that night and I am left with a lovely warm feeling. Hope he comes back again soon !


----------



## Danielle english (9 December 2019)

geegee1959 said:



			With Halloween almost here,i was wondering if anyone has any Ghost stories to share Horsey or other?[/QU
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Danielle english (9 December 2019)

Back in 2017 we were all at the yard as we had a show to attend the next day and we used to sleep over to make sure they were ready and to leave early. We were camping in one of our fields and me and my friend needed to go back down to the yard at about 11am to check that everything was locked up. We walked through the yard and we had ponies in the stables with six stables in total. As we walked in the tack room at the opposite end of the yard we didn’t acknowledge the stables as we wanted to just get back to sleep. As we walked back through I called goodnight to the ponies that were in and we went back to the tents. I said I thought only Gemma and thistle were staying in (the two ponies) as I had seen three with one on the opposite side of the stable block to those two. It was grey and I presumed my other Friend had decided to put him in without us realising. One the way back up to the tents I said I thought only Gemma and thistle were staying in. My friend looked at me and said they are the only two and I said no they aren’t domino is in there as well, she looked at me and said no he’s in the field and sure enough he was with the rest of our herd. Surely enough when we went down into the yard early the next morning they were the only two in the stables, and there was no way the other horse would of been able to get out. it was very spooky. Earlier that year we lost once of our ponies to grass disease, the stable I saw the grey pony had been his stable. And what’s even spookier he was a Grey gelding called rollie. I fully believe I saw him that night and he is still wondering around our stables


----------



## horselib (9 December 2019)

I am the ghost!!!!!
It was in the late 1970's My husband was working abroad for a couple of months and we were looking for a horse for him. I went up to the sales (in Wales)  with a friend and bought recently backed 4 year old ready to ride on.
She was a lovely grey Welsh  very white!
She joins my mare on the farm which was opposite a private wooded  estate which had footpaths and bridleways running through a short cut for locals to the pub!
It was winter and on bright nights I would lead her over the road and then ride on the estate by moonlight .It worked well and she was going really well by the spring.
later that year I heard a couple of local chatting in the pub about the ghostly white horse and rider seen by a few locals in the woods they say the rider was killed in an accident falling from the horse and is now seen riding her pure white horse in the woods.
Oh dear it was me!!!!!! Never did enlighten them.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 December 2019)

Not a horse story and it didn't happen to me but here goes anyway.  A work colleague of mine had a holiday cottage in France that she and her late husband had competely renovated.  Some while after her husband died she met someone new and they went out to stay in the cottage one Christmas.  Tragically he was taken ill and died while they were there.  She then met another man who is now her husband.  Before they were married they went out to stay in the cottage.  He knew nothing about the boyfriend who died there.  From day one he didn't like the place and one night he went downstairs for something and came back quite shaken, said he had seen an old man sitting in a chair smoking a pipe.  The man who died had a beard and was a pipe smoker.  My friend didn't enlighten him about the previous friend dying there. Unsurprisingly they decided to sell the cottage.


----------



## JJS (9 December 2019)

I had an odd experience, which to this day I’m not sure how to explain. I lost my first mare, Alice, on the 13th May 2014, and later that year, I was bringing Tudor and Sixpence in from the field when something strange happened. 

It was autumn, and the wind was absolutely howling. It was pitch black outside, and the rain was lashing my face. All of the other horses were already in, and I was trying to get mine in as quickly as I could. My hair had come loose from my ponytail and was covering my face so I could barely see, and the boys were really on edge and panicky. The wind was so strong that twigs kept flying down from the trees above, and dead leaves were swirling around us (the stables bordered a huge old wood, so there was a lot of debris for gusts that strong to pick up). 

Out of nowhere, there was this shrill, frantic whinny from the field to the right of us. I remember stopping dead and trying to push my hair out of my eyes to see, because I could have sworn that it was Alice. Sixpence and Tudor stopped too, and Six called back and tried pulling toward the sound. I had this really weird moment of feeling panicky and thinking I had to get her in, because she’d hate being outside on a night like that.

The next thing I knew, this huge sheet of corrugated metal went flying past right in front of us. A split second later, and we would have been stood right in its path. The only thing that had stopped that from happening was hearing that whinny. 

To this day, I don’t know what happened that night. Maybe the wind distorted the sound of another horse calling, but it sounded so much like her, and it came from the very spot where she’d had to be put to sleep earlier that year. I could have sworn, too, that for just a second after that metal went flying past, I saw her silhouetted on the hilltop. 

Maybe it was nothing more than a trick of the imagination, but I like to think that it was her looking out for me, just as she did when she was alive.


----------



## Mister Ted (10 December 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			Another one a few years ago I had an accident when I woke up in the hospital bed I had the very strong sensation that my two deceased Labradors dogs where lying one on each side of me .
Was my brain giving me a comforting feeling in an ghastly situation or perhaps they where watching over me.
		
Click to expand...

It is comforting to know animals can still visit us on earth and I am sure they were helping you. I occasionally see my deceased terriers.The most recent was on wakening in the morning my oldie who was a very devoted dog was sitting on the armchair opposite my bed and was staring intently at me.I couldnt focus for a moment which of the two dogs it was but the dogs face zoomed in as if on focus on a camera and I could tell who it was. My other terrier although dead 6 yrs wakens me now and then with a single distinct bark that is without doubt his.


----------



## SEL (10 December 2019)

Really enjoyed reading this thread.

We moved yards a few months ago and my mare has been really nappy and spooky at one particular point on the track. I mentioned this to my YO who rolled her eyes and said she'd tell Polo to behave. Apparently Polo was an old horse who dropped dead at that particular spot and likes to be a pain when there are new horses on the yard. So far, so good.


----------



## Five&Two (10 December 2019)

Have any of your u seen the video on Facebook of the horse being turned out and another horse coming to say hello, only thing is the horse coming to say hello was put to sleep in that field years before ❤️


----------



## Frumpoon (10 December 2019)

[QUOT="Pudding&Pie, post: 14154947, member: 141933"]Have any of your u seen the video on Facebook of the horse being turned out and another horse coming to say hello, only thing is the horse coming to say hello was put to sleep in that field years before ❤️[/QUOTE]

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 December 2019)

Frumpoon said:



			[QUOT="Pudding&Pie, post: 14154947, member: 141933"]Have any of your u seen the video on Facebook of the horse being turned out and another horse coming to say hello, only thing is the horse coming to say hello was put to sleep in that field years before ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Yes!!!!![/QUOTE]
Have you got a link to it please?


----------



## doodle (10 December 2019)

Sultan and Minto were pair bonds, had been for a long time. There were 2 stables with a lowish dividing wall for them.  Sultan was pts age 38 in his stable. Both Minto and i were devastated. Sultan was buried in the field. I had such a atrong feeling he was still about. Minto would be settled in the stable, less so in the field. 

After about 2 weeks i took Minto out for a ride for first time since we lost Sultan. The stables look out down the road. We were walking back up the road, looked uo and there was sultan looking out over his stable door. It was very comforting.

Then a white feather floated down right in front of me and minto. I picked it up and tucked it in mintos stable in a place it couldnt fall out or be knocked. Still with the feeling he was still aboutm feather stayed there for about a year. One day it was gone and i think he had moved on.they are both now buried together. 

I have also had 2 cats come into my room after loosing them.


----------



## Five&Two (10 December 2019)

Sandstone1 said:



			Yes!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a link to it please

Just tried to post the link, but it won't work. Sorry


----------



## scats (11 December 2019)

Pudding&Pie said:



			Have any of your u seen the video on Facebook of the horse being turned out and another horse coming to say hello, only thing is the horse coming to say hello was put to sleep in that field years before ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but it’s quite obviously a reflection of the person walking away. Watch it carefully and the ‘ghost horse’ moves exactly the same time as the person.  If you look closely, the apparent blaze is just a patch of light.  It’s quite convincing at first watch though!


----------



## Five&Two (11 December 2019)

No not at all, there is nothing 'quite obvious' about it at all, it come from the wrong angle to start, that's not how light reflects nor how it refracts in that environment.


----------



## scats (11 December 2019)

Pudding&Pie said:



			No not at all, there is nothing 'quite obvious' about it at all, it come from the wrong angle to start, that's not how light reflects nor how it refracts in that environment.
		
Click to expand...

I beg to differ I’m afraid.  I think it’s a reflection on the glass of the camera (or the camera is behind glass) so it could quite easily be a reflection on the glass, that makes it look like it’s in the field.

I’ve just watched it again.  It even more obviously some sort of reflection because the person walking has a light on the front of them that is a complete mirror of the ‘blaze of the horse’.  It’s slightly rectangular in shape.  If you pause it on the ghost Horse, you’ll realise it looks nothing like a horse, it’s a shape with a light reflection, moving in the opposite direction to the person, in the same footfall.

This is just my opinion. But I’m pretty sure they’ve not caught a ghost horse on camera.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 December 2019)

scats said:



			I beg to differ I’m afraid.  I think it’s a reflection on the glass of the camera (or the camera is behind glass) so it could quite easily be a reflection on the glass, that makes it look like it’s in the field.

I’ve just watched it again.  It even more obviously some sort of reflection because the person walking has a light on the front of them that is a complete mirror of the ‘blaze of the horse’.  It’s slightly rectangular in shape.  If you pause it on the ghost Horse, you’ll realise it looks nothing like a horse, it’s a shape with a light reflection, moving in the opposite direction to the person, in the same footfall.

This is just my opinion. But I’m pretty sure they’ve not caught a ghost horse on camera.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it if anyone could post a link please.


----------



## JoannaC (11 December 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/kamand.eva...h_YVYRpNh_l-WvWVrD2SMRmFC4YVL6D1xYvTs&fref=nf

Should take you to the page and scroll down for the video, it really does look like a ghost horse trotting across the field


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 December 2019)

JoannaC said:



https://www.facebook.com/kamand.eva...h_YVYRpNh_l-WvWVrD2SMRmFC4YVL6D1xYvTs&fref=nf

Should take you to the page and scroll down for the video, it really does look like a ghost horse trotting across the field
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.   Not sure about that.   Think its probably a reflection?


----------



## Mister Ted (11 December 2019)

When we moved house we took our beautiful  tabby cat with us and decided to keep him inside for a few weeks as it was the city and until he was used to his surroundings. My dog was recovering from hepatitis at the time and got a bit more extra care than the cat I suppose. One day as I was lifting the cat off the bed to give the dog more peace, a voice said rather indignantly,"If you dont look after that cat youre going to lose it".I didnt give it much thought and told myself I was imagining it.The cat would waken us up at night with him scratching in his litter tray and as one of us was working early shifts it was decided he could go out late at night instead for his toilet although I wasnt too happy about it and thought it a bit too soon. During the evening the cat  walked into the hall and looked toward the front door and suddenly he stopped in his tracks and his hair all over stood up on end as if he had seen a ghost. He ran back into the sitting room and later on  a repeat of the scenario again in the hall with every hair on end.It was quite unnerving to see. Later on at about eleven that night I put him out for his toilet but he never returned and that was the last we saw of him. I was sick with worry and searched the streets and later put posters up. I got a call from someone a few weeks later to say a cat of that description had been killed on the road and the council had removed him. I believe my cat saw forsaw his own death that night in the house, and if only I had kept him in.


----------



## J&S (11 December 2019)

Pudding&Pie said:



			Have any of your u seen the video on Facebook of the horse being turned out and another horse coming to say hello, only thing is the horse coming to say hello was put to sleep in that field years before ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have seen it.  Initially i couldn't work out what they were talking about, I just saw the "blaze" as a rectangle of light.  But then I watched again and you can see the body and legs of a horse moving in Canter (?) and the rectangle of light is the blaze.  Ghost? Not sure, as some on has said, a  reflection(?) or had it not been a digital camera I might have said a double exposure.  It did fascinate me.


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 December 2019)

If you look at it again, imagine it's a man walking away from you and it fits. Whatever he's holding in his hand (headcollar etc) is the light object reflecting back at you. I think it's a reflection in the camera. It also fits that it looks like a horse, equally could be either but I think it's light reflecting in the lens. Our imagination and minds can make it anything we want it to be. Also, from what I know of spirit sightings the horse would have reacted to it instead of just standing there.
Oz


----------

